# Mosquito,Milton, and West branch



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

In an effort to contribute to a forum from which I get a ton of info, the following is from my abbreviated NEO ice check.

Enter safety disclosure here.

Mosq: 4-6" at Imagination station and cemetery. Half a dozen shanties at each location. The marina looked to be packed

West branch: 4-6" at marina and rock spring

Milton: 4" at causeway and Jersey ramp

Now to decide where to fish tomorrow. If anyone has firsthand information on Mosquito north end it would be appreciated(pm if necessary) 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Good looking out


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

shanewilliamson said:


> In an effort to contribute to a forum from which I get a ton of info, the following is from my abbreviated NEO ice check.
> 
> Enter safety disclosure here.
> 
> ...


Great info thanks for sharing. I drove out to Berlin today, still slushy around the edges and not able to get on north of the causeway, I saw one shanty south of causeway by the state park


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Shane jump over to the NE Ohio fishing reports on recent mosquito fishing, north end bouys sounds like some are doing ok..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess I get so focused come ice season I forget about the report section. All hardwater all the time! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

shanewilliamson said:


> In an effort to contribute to a forum from which I get a ton of info, the following is from my abbreviated NEO ice check.
> 
> Enter safety disclosure here.
> 
> ...


Knocked the crappie in the jaw today at the buoy line 25 crappie and 2 eyes. Talked to others on and off the ice and a few walleye were caught but most people only got a couple crappie we just got lucky and sat up on top of them.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks and good luck. Maybe I'll run into you or other OGF. I'll be in the otter hideout. I did really well up there last year, won the biggest crappie pot in the NEO pan fish tournament 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Parts of Milton still looked a tad sketchy. 2 to 4 in spots. Also took a drive by the river looks like the damn work has started and they are letting a lot of water out. Spud an take your time


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Milton could be tricky if a lot of water is being discharged, could be some air space under existing ice, lot of current going through the middle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Only 3 crappies topside. I could use a little Bigeyurk mojo about now

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dg1hunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Was at cemetery this morning 7-1 3 eyes biggest was 22”. 2 crappie and 3 big perch. Came and went every 20 min on flasher. Had a lot of lookers but didn’t have the touch to get em all. All off bottom 18’ water. Saturday I left empty from cemetery and didn’t mark a fish. Go figure.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Eyes on te ice said:


> Knocked the crappie in the jaw today at the buoy line 25 crappie and 2 eyes. Talked to others on and off the ice and a few walleye were caught but most people only got a couple crappie we just got lucky and sat up on top of them.


On ‘squito?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Probaly ,the bouy line is the north end of mosquito..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn’t go on west branch this weekend ,but going by rock springs road bridge it’s really open on the east side out toward the middle of the lake. With this coming weekends warm spell again it’s going open up a lot more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I went by WB on Knapp Rd Saturday. It looked like your pic snag. Won't be long! Won't be long!!!


----------

